# Springfield, MO fox station switch info



## fuzzface (Feb 2, 2011)

Fox affiliate is moving to "new" station KRBK channel 49 from KSFX channel 27 approx 7/1. According to KRBK, the soonest Dish can move them to the HD tier (they are currently broadcasting in HD, but Dish only carrys it in SD) is 9/28. Seems a little late to me. The Fox switch was announced in May or June. Direct is already carrying the HD feed. It will suck not having Fox programming in HD for a month. Will this cause users to move from Dish to Direct once football season starts up? It just seems a little slow on Dish's part in rebroadcasting the HD feed...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I assume this is going to be a "timeliness" problem for Dish. Fox dumped a number of affiliates and negotiated contracts with other stations in the same DMA. Here is a solid complete explanation about what's going on published August 2 headlined Fox Fee Demand Driving Away Affiliates.

Dish focused on getting 4 HD uplinks per DMA with a few others in major markets (or where one of the 4 owned another station and insisted on it being uplinked) plus they punted on the whole frustrating PBS issue.

But when a network dumps a station and contracts with another that is not uplinked in HD, Dish has to negotiate an HD retrans agreement with the station owner who just gained some clout and deal with the hardware for uplinking.

In the article linked above it's noted:


> Fox Television's demand for affiliates to pay retransmission fees has forced at least one broadcast chain to begin cutting its Fox ties this year.
> 
> Nexstar Broadcasting of Texas owns and operates 36 television stations in 16 states. At the beginning of 2011, 15 of the stations were Fox affiliates.


Four Nexstar stations have been dropped so far, plus "KTRV-TV in Boise, Idaho, owned by Block Communications, which announced in May it will go independent Aug. 31."

The article also includes some good observations plus comments from NBC on the affiliate situation.

As this Fox situation expands, Dish will need both the agreements and uplink for the replacements, plus transponder space. At the same time, they are going to run into a legal deadline for carrying PBS channels.

But, as noted in another thread, Fox lets Dish viewers see recent shows online earlier.


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Any more word on when it might go hd?


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Has anyone heard anything else about when it will go hd?


----------



## fuzzface (Feb 2, 2011)

Still 9/28 as far as I've heard...


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Anyone got this in hd yet?


----------



## fuzzface (Feb 2, 2011)

Nope! No real word from KRBK's facebook page either. Wondering if they need to launch the new satellite before they did it...


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

A week. What's the big deal about one more week?


----------



## fuzzface (Feb 2, 2011)

Not really a big deal that's it one more week, but Dish has had access to this station's HD feed for 5 months or so. Lot's of people in the market are rightfully upset that it hasn't switched yet.


----------



## KRBK Consultant (Sep 30, 2011)

While we a disappointed in the additional one week delay we are aware that Dish had to change and update equipment in both Springfield and at their uplink in order to add additional capacity to accommodate KRBK HD.


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

And also it is only one week but it has not happened yet so it maybe one more week next week and on and on. Have them keep chasing the carrot would not be the first time


----------



## KRBK Consultant (Sep 30, 2011)

Also, the KRBK signal will improve greatly in the next month.


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Anyone got it today?


----------



## fuzzface (Feb 2, 2011)

Not me. I saw on their fb page that at least one person has it. I'm going to run check switch and redownload guide as soon as Jeopardy is over...


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

Ok let me know


----------



## fuzzface (Feb 2, 2011)

Had to hard reboot (It takes too long to find signal after check switch - I am guessing because of the "slow" problem the 722ks have been having), but got it after everything came back up! WOOT!


----------



## ally68 (May 10, 2005)

I got it yippee


----------



## Yankee (Oct 24, 2011)

They have now on channel 5


----------

